# State your area in the new threads



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

It would help us all if you would state the area you are in in the topic of your thread instead of " Will sub" or " Looking for sub". That way we dont have to read through all the threads to find someone in our area.:waving:


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Yep, kinda makes sense to me. I figure the people that didn't do that weren't serious about getting or offering their help maybe??
Or maybe everyone does read everyone of those threads, even thought there may only be a 1% or less chance that the post will apply to their particular service area? Not me though.


----------

